# Voom channels to Dish



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

Some are comming to Dish.
http://www.corporate-ir.net/ireye/ir_site.zhtml?ticker=dish&script=410&layout=-6&item_id=703340


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Already being discussed here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=41310


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

This is covered in the general Dish Network Forum... ad nauseum. Closing..


----------

